# Token-System kommt definitiv!



## Thoraros (6. April 2009)

Tokens werden definitiv bald kommen!

/discuss

http://forums.warhammeronline.com/warhamme...;thread.id=1345



> Evening,
> 
> 
> As the game evolves we continue to add and polish systems under our care. One of the systems in need of a little extra love is acquiring items in RvR. Currently there are a number of ways to go about gaining items in RvR (taking keeps, Killing players, Influence, etc) however, many of them leave the player at the mercy of random chance. While this can be exciting for those who win, we realize that players would also like a more consistent way of acquiring items especially over long periods of time & effort.
> ...


----------



## Taoru (6. April 2009)

Find ich ziemlich gut, schon allein da das Würfelsystem wirklich bescheiden ist und man selbst mit Platz 1 und 500er Boni oft leer ausgeht... oder liegt das an mir ? *g*


----------



## Astravall (6. April 2009)

Klingt interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Verstehe ich das richtig dass ich mir somit auch das aller größte Invasorenset (oder wie heiss das gleich noch welches man eigentlich nur beim Töten des Feindlichen Königs bekommt) per Tokens holen könnten, wenn ich nur entsprechend viiiiiele sammle? Klingt nach dem Kopfgeldpunktesystem von DAoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Michael


----------



## Kresse (6. April 2009)

Als ich den Post über das Tokensystem am Wochenende gelesen hatte, war ich wirklich erstaunt, wie durchdacht es wirkt, dass ist man in letzter Zeit von Mythic gar nicht mehr gewohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mich stört eigentlich nur, dass es keine Belohnung für Keepverteidigungen gibt, aber sie haben ja gesagt, dass sie sich dazu noch etwas einfallen lassen wollen, man darf also gespannt sein.


----------



## Skathloc (6. April 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Klingt interessant
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man kann sich Teile des Sets holen, aber nicht alle, zumindest verstehe ich das so.


----------



## Geige (6. April 2009)

ist dringend notwendig!

wenn sie jetzt noch belohnungen fürs keep-defen geben sind
wir alle glücklich!


----------



## extecy (6. April 2009)

geht in ne richtige richtung


----------



## [DM]Zottel (6. April 2009)

Die Belohnung für das Verteidigen eines Keeps sind zum einen die dummen Gesichter der Gegner wenn es kein Free Loot gibt sondern man wiped und außerdem ein Stall voll Ruf für jeden Random der dann alleine zur Burg rennt und dort stirbt. 

Hatten letztens eine Burg gehalten und dann kam ein einzelner Sigmapriester ca. 10 Mal vom Warcamp angerannt, durch die offene Tür durch - Kill ....you received 100 Renown for defending....warten - und dann kam er schon wieder.

Nach 10 mal hat er aufgehört und uns mit offenen Fragen stehen lassen, warum er das getan hat? Wo wir uns für die 1000 Ruf bedanken dürfen? Warum er nicht weiter macht?

back to topic. Es ist notwendig dass am Loot System etwas gemacht wird. Das würfeln ärgert sehr viele. Hoffen wir dass es besser und nicht schlechter wird.


----------



## BBK (6. April 2009)

Finde ich gut dass sowas kommt. Nur werde ich gerade nicht schlau daraus, ob das Token-System dann nur für die RVR-Sets gilt oder auch für PvE, wie z.B. Städte-Inis oder Verlorenes Tal. Ich schätze mal gerade da bräuchten es die meisten am ehesten. Gabs da schon irgendwo konkretes zu lesen?


----------



## Aero_one (6. April 2009)

Kresse schrieb:


> Mich stört eigentlich nur, dass es keine Belohnung für Keepverteidigungen gibt, aber sie haben ja gesagt, dass sie sich dazu noch etwas einfallen lassen wollen, man darf also gespannt sein.



Will be fixed ... zumindest für geclaimte Keeps

Also auf der RPC wurde dazu am Sonntag was erzählt. Man bekommt mitm neuen Patch auch fürs erfolgreiche deffen goldene Beutel die an den Gildenleader geschickt werden, welche er dann verteilen kann. 

Was genau als erfolgreich verteidigt deklariert wird, wurde leider nicht gesagt,auch über die Anzahl der goldenen Beutel die verschickt werden wurde nicht gesprochen.

Aber generell wird 1.2 lustig werden von dem was man sehen konnte ...allein das man jetzt endlich die Siege Weapons verbessern kann ist wirklich überfällig gewesen. 
Denn atm. sind die ganzen Geschütze eher nutzlos ... aber naja ... freut euch auf den Patch. Gilden werden sich demnächst auf jeden Fall mehr um Keeps streiten.


----------



## Tanades (6. April 2009)

ganz ehrlich .... ich find total beschissen das sie es jetz einführen ...
woführ bin ich 5-6 Monate in Faulgallen & Enklave & LV gegangen damit ich Sets bekomme die einigermaßen was taugen
und ich hab immer noch 5/6 Dunkeltrost

nach release des Spieles war ich in der 2. Gruppe auf Detsro Averland die überhaupt in die Wachposten Instanzen gegeangen sind um die Sets zu bekommen 
und JETZ soll einfach jeder vollkommene depp der nix im pvp kann ... oder mit seiner komischen grp in den Stadtinstanzen 256465461x wiped
einfach nur im kreislaufen und sone kagg tokens bekommen ?

Sie hatten das token sys ja schonmal drinne habens denn aber wieder rausgenommen ... weils zu schnell ging 
und genauso wirds auch wieder sein .... lowbobhafte "ich will aber die sets zu jeden preis" 24/7 kreisraider 
werden die höhsten sets innerhalb von 2-3 wochen haben 
*
FÜR NICHTS*

die sollen das sys so einführen das dieses Würfelsystem BLEIBT .. man nur für den entsprechenden bag 1 token bekommt das man gegen ein settteil eintauschen kann
je nach wert des bags gibs bessere tokens

dh: 

du hast nen keep in t4 eingenommen bekommst nen goldbag ziehst dein token raus .. und kannst dir nun 1 setteil ausuchen ABER NUR vom Auslöscher

das gleiche in instanzen (zB Enklave)... jeder boss droppt 1 token welches unter der grp aufgeteilt werden muss  dises kannst du wieder eintauschen aber NUR für wachposten
(LV dropt nur jeder Wing end Boss 2 tokens)

Altdorf raid: Spieler der früher invasor schuhe hätte droppen können (rufrang & so) lässt nun 1 token fallen welches NUR gegen Invasor eintauschen lässt




somit geht der frust verloren wenns mal wieder heist 
"das hab ich doch schon" 
oder 
"boar wieder nen instanzrun wo wir nen magus fast full ausgrüsted hätten" (obwohl keiner in der grp war)

_Die Sets stehen für mich für Ziele die ich erreichen will und dafür was tun muss!!!!!_
_(wenn man es nicht hinbekommt diese Ziele zu erreichen den hat man sich diese auch nicht verdient)_

nich für so oft wie möglich online sein damit ich garkeine SFZ verpasse und vllt nen token weniger bekomme


----------



## Streuneralex (6. April 2009)

Tanades schrieb:


> ... und JETZ soll einfach jeder vollkommene depp der nix im pvp kann ... oder mit seiner komischen grp in den Stadtinstanzen 256465461x wiped
> einfach nur im kreislaufen und sone kagg tokens bekommen ?
> ...



Bissl Offtopic:

Musste grad schmunzeln weil ich solche Sätze vor langer Zeit mal zuhauf bei WoW gelesen habe.

Grüsse


----------



## Norjena (6. April 2009)

Streuneralex schrieb:


> Bissl Offtopic:
> 
> Musste grad schmunzeln weil ich solche Sätze vor langer Zeit mal zuhauf bei WoW gelesen habe.
> 
> Grüsse



Aber sie stimmen, und Wow verleirt genau deswegen imo Unmengen an Spielern....


----------



## heretik (6. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Aber sie stimmen, und Wow verleirt genau deswegen imo Unmengen an Spielern....



Glaub mal es ging ihm grad weniger um die Aussage als vielmehr um die Ausdrucksart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (6. April 2009)

Tanades schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich .... ich find total beschissen das sie es jetz einführen ...
> woführ bin ich 5-6 Monate in Faulgallen & Enklave & LV gegangen damit ich Sets bekomme die einigermaßen was taugen
> und ich hab immer noch 5/6 Dunkeltrost
> 
> ...



Meine Fresse, fang doch gleich an zu heulen, du selbsternannter Super-Pro-Gamer: "Ich hab mir den Arsch aufgerissen und jetzt bekommen alle anderen ihr Zeug hinterhergeschmissen...bruhuhuhu!"

Leute wie du sind für mich einfach nur lächerlich und sonst garnichts. Eigentlich habe ich derartiges bisher nur im Wow-Forum gesehen. Nerds, die anscheinend so wenig im richtigen Leben haben, daß sie sich mit beschissenen virtuellen Items unbedingt hervorheben müssen. Mir kommen echt gleich die Tränen.

@Norjena: Woher willst du wissen, warum und wieso Wow welche Spieler verliert. Ich behaupte, daß dem Großteil der Wow-Spieler das jetzige Wow sogar entgegen kommt. Denn der Großteil sind keine Nerds, sondern normale Spieler und die können immo in Wow mehr reißen, als es früher der Fall war.


----------



## Athonius (6. April 2009)

tanades hatt angst das er mit seiner pvm sg keine randoms mehr im rvr farmt.


----------



## Jaimewolf (6. April 2009)

Tanades schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich .... ich find total beschissen das sie es jetz einführen ...
> woführ bin ich 5-6 Monate in Faulgallen & Enklave & LV gegangen damit ich Sets bekomme die einigermaßen was taugen
> und ich hab immer noch 5/6 Dunkeltrost
> 
> ...



So selbsternannte „Progamer" sind der Grund, warum ich Arbeits- und Tüchtigungslager favorisiere. Pve-Raidinstanzen oder viel Zeit in einem Computerspiel zu verbringend mit Leistung gleichzusetzen... Versuche etwas im richtigem Leben aus dir machen, auf das du wirklich stolz sein kannst, aber erspare der Welt deine dich degenerierende Wohlstandsdekadenz.


----------



## Norjena (6. April 2009)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> So selbsternannte &#8222;Progamer" sind der Grund, warum ich Arbeits- und Tüchtigungslager favorisiere. Pve-Raidinstanzen oder viel Zeit in einem Computerspiel zu verbringend mit Leistung gleichzusetzen... Versuche etwas im richtigem Leben aus dir machen, auf das du wirklich stolz sein kannst, aber erspare der Welt deine dich degenerierende Wohlstandsdekadenz.



Deinen Flame kannst du behalten, du weißt nicht wer vom Rechner sitzt, und es ist allgemein bekannt das sich Leute im Internet oft bei weitem anders verhalten als normal.

Möglicherweiße wurde der Text vom Professer einer Universität geschrieben der einfach nur nen schlechten Tag hatte und etwas gereizt war?
Nur als Beispiel.

Von 100 Spielern sagen wir einfach mal, verbringen 90 mehr als 4 Stunden am Tag, von diesen 90 sind nur 10 wirklich "gute" Spieler, warum sollten diese nicht die Möglichkeit besitzen sich zumindest etwas von der Masse abzuheben? Viele Leute haben wohl wirklich Monate in Instanzen/Rads/RvR usw gesteckt, und nun kann praktisch jeder auch daran kommen, klar mit Zeitaufwand, aber dennoch einfach.

Dieses Thema hatten wir aber schon soo oft, warum muss es immer wieder kommen?

Irgendjemand behauptet im gefällt es nicht das andere Leute in einem Spiel viel einfacher an Dinge kommen die sich andere Leute "erarbeiten" haben müssen, so etwas kann durchaus verständlich sein, natürlich war die Formulierung oben wirklich nicht grade gut...doch gleich einen RL Flame zu starten ist definitiv NICHT besser!

Und nun, zurrück zum Thema wenn möglich.

Zum Thema Wow, Blizzard hat bisher jede Million neuer Spiele auf der HP gefeiert, vor über nem halben Jahr waren es 11 Millionen, seither kam nix neues! Logische Schlußfolgerung sie verlieren Leute. Ihre derzeit sehr hektischen Verushe neue Features/Achievments/Content und Balancprobleme zu beseitigen bestätigen dies. Die Aktivität in den Wow Foren geht zurrück, neue Spieler findet man eher selten, sehr vielen Leuten wird es einfach zu langweilig. Ich kenne eine Menge Leute, auch auf anderen Servern die den derzeitigen "Unmut" bestätigen, die Frage lautet nur, warum spielen diese Leute dennoch weiter?
Geben sie vermeintlichen Unmut nur an um sich der Heulenden Menge anzuschließen oder hat Wow doch mehr Suchtpotentzial als oft angesprochen?


----------



## Shagkul (6. April 2009)

Auf eine allzu große Vereinfachung alla WoW habe ich ehrlich gesagt keinen Bedarf. Und ich trage immer noch T3 Set.

Mir persönlich gefällt schon das neue Locksystem nicht, da man auch ohne Gegner locken kann.

Also ich hoffe auf eine Gesunde Mischung aus Anspruch und Erreichbarkeit. Unerreichbar sollte nichts in einem Spiel sein, dennoch sollte es einem nicht gerade nachgeworfen werden.

Aber wir werden erstmal sehen
Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Norjena (6. April 2009)

Was vor allem nicht sein darf, das nur die Menge an Tokens zählt, denn wenn diese leicht erreichbar sind kosten sie nur was?

Zeit! 
Und die haben nicht alle in zu großen Mengen.


----------



## Klos1 (6. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Deinen Flame kannst du behalten, du weißt nicht wer vom Rechner sitzt, und es ist allgemein bekannt das sich Leute im Internet oft bei weitem anders verhalten als normal.
> 
> Möglicherweiße wurde der Text vom Professer einer Universität geschrieben der einfach nur nen schlechten Tag hatte und etwas gereizt war?
> Nur als Beispiel.
> ...



Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber anhand deiner Texte kann man zu 100% ausschließen, daß du jemals Professor wirst, geschweige dem einer bist. Und was ich noch ganz erstaunlich finde ist, wie jemand wie du dazu kommt, sich über Flames zu beschweren, obwohl den Flames ein derart herablassendes Posting vorrausging, wie es provozierender nicht hätte sein können.

Aber es ist schon mal ein Anfang, daß du eingesehen hast, daß dein Geschriebenes weiter oben keine Art und Weise ist, eine ernsthafte Diskussion einzuleiten. 

Back to Topic:

Wie gut ein Spieler ist, definiert sich meist nur durch Zeit. In wenigen Ausnahmefällen auch durch gewisses Talent, aber da sprechen wir dann von Leuten, die mit zocken ihr Geld verdienen. Ansonsten ist es investierte Zeit, die einen reifen lässt und nicht mehr. Soviel mal dazu, von meiner Seite aus.

Das diese Leute für ihren zeitlichen Einsatz gesondert entlohnt werden wollen, kann ich bis zu einen gewissen Grad verstehen. Jedoch ist es für ein Spiel elementar, es auch den normalen Leuten, die auch nicht unbedingt untalentierter sind, jedoch einfach nicht die Zeit haben, sich mehr mit dem Spiel zu beschäftigen, dieses auch zu einen gewissen Grad zugänglich zu machen.
Von daher ist es völlig normal, daß irgendwann der Zeitpunkt kommt, an dem die Superitems vergangener Tage entwertet und leichter zugänglich sind. Die meisten Spieler, die nicht mehr vorankommen, die hören auf zu spielen und das ist tödlich für ein derartiges Spiel. Und aus diesen Leuten definiert sich nun mal der Großteil der Spielergemeinde eines Rollenspiels.

Von daher kann ich, der auch einst mal Hardcore-Raider in Wow war und sich den Arsch aufgerissen hat, nicht verstehen, wie man aus einer Mücke gleich immer einen Elefanten machen muß.
Das wichtigeste ist doch erstmal, daß genug Spieler da sind und das der Laden läuft. Und daran hat War in Zukunft eh noch zu kämpfen. Allein Spieler, welche nonstop am zocken sind, können das Spiel nicht am Leben halten. War genauso wenig wie Wow. Also müssen sie nun mal zusehen, soviel Leute wie möglich bei der Stange zu halten.

Und was Wow insbesondere betrifft:

Wow ist alt! Es ist nun mal inzwischen ausgelutscht. Viele Nerds vergangener Tage, wie mich zum Beispiel, würde Blizzard durch keine Instanz der Welt mehr zum dauerhafte zocken bewegen können. Und das ist der springende Punkt für mich. Ich glaube, daß Wow inzwischen einer großen Fluktuation unterliegt, weit größer, als die meisten vermuten würden. Und Blizzard hat die beste Strategie gewählt, die sie nur wählen konnten. Durch den Wegfall einstiger Hardcore-Gamer, von denen nicht nur alle gegangen sind, weil sie gelangweilt vom Content sind, sondern ein großer Teil schlicht und ergreifend auch gelangweilt vom Spiel an sich war, ist Blizzard nun angehalten, sich neue Interessenten an Land zu ziehen. Die gemeinen Casuals, welche zu damaligen Zeiten in rauhen Menge nach kurzzeitigen Spielen wieder das Handtuch geworfen haben, weil für sie nichts zu holen war. 

Für diese Leute ist Wow plötzlich wieder interessant. Ich selbst kann behaupten, daß ich von der Sorte einige persönlich kenne. Und irgendwelche Forenstatistiken sind in meinen Augen für die wirkliche Wahrheit bezüglich Wow und dessen Spielergemeinde nicht sonderlich representativ. Weil es sehr viele Leute gibt, die sich am regen Forenleben nicht sonderlich beteiligen, sie hätten nicht mal die Zeit dazu.

Ich für mein Teil begrüße das angestrebte System. Wie das ganze im einzelnen abläuft, ist ja eh noch nicht geklärt, oder etwa doch? Und von mir aus könnte man das ganze auch in sagen wir mal 3 Level einteilen. So das die Imba-Tokens irgendwo in der feindlichen Stadt fallen, bzw. vielleicht auch Festung und die anderen zwei im restlichen RvR, beziehungsweise Instanzen.

Aber auch wenn nicht, und sämtliche Tokens gleicher Natur sind und nur mengenmäßig entschieden wird, welches Item man ergattern kann, dann hab ich da auch kein Problem damit. Warhammer ist nach wie vor ein Spiel und als solches geht es primär um das Spiel an sich. Es muss Spass machen. Hier und da ein Item ist nett und muss in einem derartigen Spiel auch sein, aber ich empfinde es nicht gleich als Tragödie, wenn das mit der Itemvergabe nicht so läuft, wie ich es mir vorstelle.

Mir wäre es viel wichtiger, daß die Server z.b. nicht ständig die Krätsche machen, wenn es mal richtig abgeht.


----------



## Norjena (6. April 2009)

Schau nochmal auf die erste Seite, wen du zuerst geqoutest hast, mich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und genau darin leigt das Token problem, wenn jedes Item für XY Tokens eintauschbar sind die man überall bekommt, zählt NUR noch Zeit. Sonst nix! Und das darf nicht sein.


----------



## Klos1 (6. April 2009)

Sorry...das tut mir leid! Damit hast du natürlich vollkommen recht. Da hat es den falschen getroffen.


----------



## Ankar (6. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Schau nochmal auf die erste Seite, wen du zuerst geqoutest hast, mich nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Naja und was braucht man jetzt? Glück mehr nicht und ich glaube das neue System wird sicher nicht für so viel Frust sorgen wie das alte System 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (6. April 2009)

Ankar schrieb:


> Naja und was braucht man jetzt? Glück mehr nicht und ich glaube das neue System wird sicher nicht für so viel Frust sorgen wie das alte System
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe nicht behauptet das das jetzige System besser ist. Auf der ersten Seite wurde schon ein recht brauchbarer Vorschlag gemacht, das dort vorgeschlagene evtl. etwas ausschmücken und es kommt was brauchbares raus.


----------



## El Homer (6. April 2009)

Wenn ich einen Thread lese..freu ich mich über die News..wenn ich dann weiterlese und sehe wie sich 2 (mögen sie auch noch so klug, vernünftig, dumm, blöd sein) "Kampfhähne" sich streiten hab ich eig keine Lust mehr weiter zu blättern und dem Streit zu folgen...

mfg


----------



## Görms (6. April 2009)

Jop Jop, hat Homer recht - in anderen Foren wird sowas rausgeschnitten, verwarnt etc.

Egal, ich sehe das System mit gemischten Gefühlen. GEAR ist sowas, was in Warhammer ne große Rolle spielt. Jemand mit schlechter Ausrüstung, reisst weniger auch wenn er gut spielt. Sich also von der Masse abzuheben ist am einfachsten dadurch möglich das man sich das bessere equip zulegt. Nun freue ich mich natürlich darüber das ich endlich das Equip kriege nach dem ich nun schon über 3 Monate trachte, dem letzten Dunkeltrostteil - anderer seits kriege ich, wie andere vielleicht auch, dass kotzen wenn nun bald jeder mit seiner art von "top equip" herum rennt - weil was bietet denn das Spiel noch mehr und vorallem, wo sind meine Vorteile die ich mir mühsam erarbeitet habe, wenn nun jeder DD bald sein superheld kostüm anzieht, ja dann bringt mir doch meines keinen Vorteil und beim momentanen Balance ... naja ... ists dann vorbei.


----------



## Bolle0708 (7. April 2009)

Wie funktioniert dieses System eigentlich. Ich habe noch nie mit so einem "Token System" gespielt.


----------



## heretik (7. April 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> Nun freue ich mich natürlich darüber das ich endlich das Equip kriege nach dem ich nun schon über 3 Monate trachte, dem letzten Dunkeltrostteil



Da wirst du Pech haben, weil das Tokensystem nur für RvR-Ausrüstung gelten wird.

Und Ausrüstung ist nicht wirklich alles in WAR, weit davon entfernt.


----------



## Slaycharly (7. April 2009)

Also werden die Steinchen die ich damals in Altdorf erhielt und NICHT weggeworfen habe doch noch zu was nütze?

Nice....muss ich dann nur mein Abo wieder verlängern...


----------



## deon172 (7. April 2009)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert dieses System eigentlich. Ich habe noch nie mit so einem "Token System" gespielt.



das funktioniert dann wie folgt:

du bekommst, wenn du ein keep angreifst oder verteidigst, einen oder mehrere Tokens. Durch sammeln dieser Token kannst du dir dann Rüstungsteile kaufen.
Alternativ kannst du jederzeit beim Würfeln "Glück haben", und diese Rüstungsteile direkt bekommen.

Diese Token gibt es in mehreren "Stufen".
irgendwo im Netz hab ich auch schon eine Aufstellung gesehen.
Man kann wohl mehrere "Stufe-1-Tokens" gegen einen "Stufe-2-Token" tauschen.
Mehrere "Stufe-2" werden für ein besseres Rüstungsteil benötigt....

usw.

Mal sehen, wieviele Tokens man im Laufe einer Keep-Schlacht sammeln kann. Im Moment wirkt es so, dass selbst das Sammeln recht langwierig wird...


----------



## heretik (7. April 2009)

Slaycharly schrieb:


> Also werden die Steinchen die ich damals in Altdorf erhielt und NICHT weggeworfen habe doch noch zu was nütze?
> 
> Nice....muss ich dann nur mein Abo wieder verlängern...



Ich hab dich doch gestern gesehen ;p

@deon: Gut so, dass das Sammeln länger dauert. Soll man ja nicht nachgeworfen bekommen, das Zeug, aber allein die Chance, kontinuierlich auf sowas hinarbeiten zu können und nicht allein auf das doppelte Würfelglück angewiesen zu sein ist schonmal motivierender.


----------



## deon172 (7. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> @deon: Gut so, dass das Sammeln länger dauert. Soll man ja nicht nachgeworfen bekommen, das Zeug, aber allein die Chance, kontinuierlich auf sowas hinarbeiten zu können und nicht allein auf das doppelte Würfelglück angewiesen zu sein ist schonmal motivierender.



natürlich ist es gut so...
was bringt es, wenn man mehr zeit beim ausrüster verbringt, weil man sich wieder was kaufen kann, als man im Kampf verbringt?

ich sehe es eher als so eine art "Pech-gehabt-Bonus"
da ich bei keepfights notorisch den miesesten würfel aller anwesenden habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ,  freue ich mich, damit mein würfelpech "ersparen zu können"

mir ist egal, wie lange es dauert... hauptsache, ich kann in der zwischenzeit ein paar schamanen zurück zu mork schicken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phineas Phreak (7. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Deinen Flame kannst du behalten, du weißt nicht wer vom Rechner sitzt, und es ist allgemein bekannt das sich Leute im Internet oft bei weitem anders verhalten als normal.
> 
> Möglicherweiße wurde der Text vom Professer einer Universität geschrieben der einfach nur nen schlechten Tag hatte und etwas gereizt war?
> Nur als Beispiel.
> ...




Deine Ausführung gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut!


----------



## seppix@seppix (7. April 2009)

Mir hat das Keep defen zwar immer Spaß gemacht aber ne belohnung dafür wäre schon ne feine Sache.

Ne frage nebenbei gibt es schon die besseren Mounts (also die die besser aussehen und so)


----------



## heretik (7. April 2009)

Die gibt's seit 1.2.


----------



## Klos1 (7. April 2009)

hab ich garnicht mitbekommen 

sind die auch schneller?


----------



## heretik (7. April 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> hab ich garnicht mitbekommen
> 
> sind die auch schneller?



Die höchste Stufe ist afaik schneller und es ist weniger wahrscheinlich, dass man bei nem Treffer absteigt.

Müsste ich aber nachschaun, sowas hat meine Gilde noch nicht.


----------



## HGVermillion (7. April 2009)

Die Richtig schnellen Mounts gibts auch erst ab Gildenstufe 37 zu kaufen, ab 25 kann man sich nur neue Mounts mit anderer Farbe besorgen.


----------



## Valnir Aesling (8. April 2009)

die Gildenmouns mit rank 37 werden 60% Geschwindigkeitsbonus gewähren.


----------



## cellus2 (8. April 2009)

Solche News klingen immer toll, aber muss man auf den Live-Servern sehen...


----------



## Adalfried (8. April 2009)

Das Tokensystem ist super. Denn das System was Mythic noch hat, ist Uralt und langweilig, unfair und Zeitraubend.
Anfang von WOW war es doch auch so, man musst X mal in die selbe Ini rennen um mal ein Item zu bekommen. X mal die Selbe Ini und immer wieder.
Dann Raidete man freude juhu und 5 mal den ersten Boss gelegt und davon 2 mal Paladin items, obwohl man Horde war oder Hexer Items obwohl alle Hexer es schon hatten etc.

Das Tokensystem ist einfach super. Denn jeder der in eine Ini geht, PVP betreibt oder ähnliches wird belohnt. Das ist vorallem Fairer und deutlich günstiger zu Handhaben.
Eine Waffe kostet zum Beispiel 60 Tokens, ist das zu wenig oder teuer einfach 10 Token mehr oder wenig. Bei Dropp raten ist das so ein Ding .. 2% weniger oder mehr ... naja das spürt man bei 100 Spielern oder 1000 oder 10000. Aber für den einzelnen ändert sich fast nichts bei dropraten.

Das heißt Tokens sind eine deutlich fairer Lösung. Vorallem kann man ihre Seltenheit auch Festlegen. Kleine Tokens für Einstiegsitems, die man im RVR bekommt durch PQ und Playerkills etc.
Dann höhere in den vor Inis für Set Items, Waffen etc.
Dann die ganz hohen im Endbereich, also Festungen usw. 
Damit kann man auch schneller mal einen König in Angriff nehmen und scheitert nicht daran, dass man keinen Tank hat der volle Ward besitzt.


----------



## Norjena (8. April 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Das heißt Tokens sind eine deutlich fairer Lösung. Vorallem kann man ihre Seltenheit auch Festlegen. Kleine Tokens für Einstiegsitems, die man im RVR bekommt durch PQ und Playerkills etc.
> Dann höhere in den vor Inis für Set Items, Waffen etc.
> Dann die ganz hohen im Endbereich, also Festungen usw.
> Damit kann man auch schneller mal einen König in Angriff nehmen und scheitert nicht daran, dass man keinen Tank hat der volle Ward besitzt.



So siehts aus, verschiedene Tokens für verschiedene Berreiche. 
So das zb. jemand der wirklich nur Zenarien macht niemals an das Set kommt welchres man bei anderen Königen bekommt. #

Damit wäre so ziemlich allen geholfen, Leute mit den wirklich hohen Sets müssten nicht fürchten das gewisse "casuals" ihre Set sozusagen "entwerten". Und andere Leute mit unglaublichen Drop/Würfelpech usw besitzen die Möglichkeit ihre fehlenden Sachen zu besorgen um dann ihre höhere Instanzen/Städte zu können etc etc.


----------



## Hitzedrachen (8. April 2009)

Ein besserer Titel für dieses Thema wäre gewesen:

 Token-System kommt: Endlich Grinden mit Sinn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Würfelsystem hätte man einfach nur ausbauen sollen.


----------



## Norjena (8. April 2009)

Hitzedrachen schrieb:


> Ein besserer Titel für dieses Thema wäre gewesen:
> 
> Token-System kommt: Endlich Grinden mit Sinn.
> 
> ...



Es kommz auf die Art des Tokensystems an. Es könnten zb statt 10000Items für jede Klasse pro Boss/Mob auch Tokens dropen....zb ein Token (Set XY Schuhe)..nur als Beispiel. Würde die Anzahl an weggeschmissenen Items reduzieren, 1000mal in eine Instanz wegen einem Item zu rennen ist btw auch nix anderes als farmen....


----------



## Pacster (8. April 2009)

Kresse schrieb:


> Als ich den Post über das Tokensystem am Wochenende gelesen hatte, war ich wirklich erstaunt, wie durchdacht es wirkt, dass ist man in letzter Zeit von Mythic gar nicht mehr gewohnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja, ist auch nicht wirklich schwer etwas durchdacht wirken zu lassen, was in anderen Spielen schon ewig genutzt wird. Das wurde in WoW ja nicht umsonst schon vor über 2 Jahren mit Abzeichen eingeführt.... ;-)


----------



## Thurgom (8. April 2009)

Richtig.. In lotro gab es auch so ein ähnliches Token-System. Dort hat man bestimme "Edelsteine" bekommen, die man gegen Items tauschen konnte. zB: Smaragd = Helm. Das hatte dann wenig mit farmen zu tun, aber man war sich immer sicher, dass JEDER etwas mit dem Loot anfangen kann. Hoffentlich wird es auch hier in die Richtung gehen, denn 10000 bestimme Gegenstände zu sammeln um dann irgendwo etwas eintauschen zu können ist wirklich nur gefarme...


----------



## Realtec (8. April 2009)

@klos und jaimewolf

Was erlaubt ihr euch eig? ihr urteilt über leute dir ihr nicht kennt, redet über "erreich erstmal was in deinem leben".Solche leute machen mich echt krank, denn nur weil sie die anonymität des internets haben, erlauben sie sich dinge ohne zu wissen, wie es wirklich ist.

JEDER und absolut JEDER darf SEINE spielzeit so einordnen wie er will und da habt ihr nicht raunzulabern mit euren 0815 "ololol get rl plx" flames.
Und das ist keine meinungsfreiheit, was ihr da abzieht.Wenn ihr tanades kennen würdet, wüsstet ihr, dass er sehr wohl arbeit hat und auch nicht den halben tag vorm rechner sitzt.

@topic

Ich finde die änderung ebenfalls sehr schlecht, weil dadurch der charme eines rollenspiels(und das ist es nunmal) für mich ein wenig verloren geht, Leute die halt n bischen mehr und effektiver spielen und vorallem mit mehr skill an die sache gehen, haben halt bessere ausrüstung.Man brauch find ich einfach leute, die man sich anschauen kann und sich denkt "cool sowas will ich auch mal tragen".

2. Ist es ein wenig zu einfach gehalten, man muss quasi nur noch seine route planen und die strikt ablaufen und hat binnen tage schon sein halbes eq.

Und ich sage das als wenig spieler seit release spiele ich nun und hab grade mal 5 tage played 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagon1 (8. April 2009)

Die beste Lösung wäre es den Items nur Rüstungswerte zu geben und andere Optiken. So kann jeder sich Kleiden wie er glaubt am besten auszusehen und niemand müsste Grpßartig dummen, sich wiederholenden Kram machen. Desweiteren würden Kämpfe dann wirklich auf den Fähigkeiten des Spielers beruhen und nicht auf dem zurückgelegten Instanzgegrinde. Ultima Online hats vorgemacht und es funktionierte gut.
Trotzdem mag ich WAR und die Tokens sind wenigstens etwas.
Ergo besser als jetzt aber schlechter als es sein könnte.

Wenn Onlinespiele ihre Kunden nicht mit Schwachsinn belohnen würden gäbe e auch keine Epeen-Diskussion.


----------



## heretik (8. April 2009)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Die beste Lösung wäre es den Items nur Rüstungswerte zu geben und andere Optiken. So kann jeder sich Kleiden wie er glaubt am besten auszusehen und niemand müsste Grpßartig dummen, sich wiederholenden Kram machen. Desweiteren würden Kämpfe dann wirklich auf den Fähigkeiten des Spielers beruhen und nicht auf dem zurückgelegten Instanzgegrinde.



Fantasy-CS mit wählbaren Skins?



Dagon1 schrieb:


> Wenn Onlinespiele ihre Kunden nicht mit Schwachsinn belohnen würden gäbe e auch keine Epeen-Diskussion.



Dann würden aber auch bei weitem nicht so viele Nutzer Online-Rollenspiele spielen... ePeen ist eine der Haupttriebfedern von MMORPGs.


----------



## Adalfried (8. April 2009)

Genau eine Lösung ala Guild Wars, wäre natürlich super.
Es gibt Grundrüstungstypen mit Rüstungswert und Grundschutzstats (Halt Resi und Armor) Das war es. Dann gibt es eine Art Verbesserung die man aufträgt, dabei werden Grundstats enorm Angehoben wie Ausdauer, Willenskraft, int etc. und dannach der Feinschlif in dem man entweder Stats erhöhen kann oder Rüstungswert oder Resis oder ähnliches.
Doch seltene Rüstungen sollten auch selten bleiben. 


Bei dem wie es jetzt ist, ist droppen zwar stylischer, aber auch altmodischer und vorallem Unfair. Egal wie oft man in eine Ini läuft, es hängt nur vom Glück ab ob man Item XYZ bekommt. Wenn man mit Token das regelt, läuft es von selbst und nach X Tagen kann man auch sein Item bekommen. Es ist effektiv genau so, wie als wenn man 10% Chance hätte das Item zu bekommen. Nur der Vorteil ist, man bekommt es nach 4 oder 5 Inis zu 100% durch Händler.
Dazu könnte man in den RVR einfach PQs starten lassen. Ala Tor zerstören, Burgherren töten, Spieler töten, Schlachtfeldziele halten/zerstören usw. 
Die Truhe kann dann aus dem Open RVR völlig verschwinden und damit bekommt jeder einen Loot. Gerade im Chaos von Open RVR ist eben das Tokensystem sehr gut. Weil man auch mal so Tokens jedem geben kann, selbst dann wenn er stirbt und laufen muss usw. Also net hektik die Kiste sollte gelootet werden, sondern eben ruhig blut man hat ja sein Tokens. 
Auch der Verteidiger kann nach dem FAll des Burgherren Tokens bekommen und verteidigt nicht nur zum Spaß seine Burgen. Sondern wird dafür belohnt.
Mit den Token kann man deutlich flexibeler auf alles reagieren, als mit Dropchancen.

Klar ist WOW ein farmspiel und deutlich stärker am PVE und Arenakampf orientiert, als WAR. WAR soll Massenschlachten sein und Burgenkampf. Aber gerade da macht sich das Tokensystem effektiver. Weil somit kann man während dem Kampf Quests im Hintergrund lösen und dafür Tokens bekommen und jeder wird gleich behandelt.

Die Gefahr ist aber eine andere. Die Server wo Order oder Destro überzahl haben, profitieren enorm davon und farmen sich dann ihre Rüstung sehr effektiv zusammen. Das heißt die Raids werden deutlich schneller gehen und besser Ausgerüstet werden. An sich ist das ja super, weil damit auch das Raiden deutlich mehr spaß macht und nicht 3 Items für niemanden und 2 die welche brauchen, die aber letzten zwei mal schon was bekommen hatten. Nein die Gefahr dass die Überzahl damit noch stärker wird ist gegeben. Aber irgendwo muss ja Mythic mal anfangen, dass Open RVR fixer und schöner zu gestalten. Denn vieles geht auch in Szens was Renown und XP angeht, also sollte es was geben was nur über Open RVR geht und nicht nur nach 5000000 Toten mal 1 Item pro Tier.


----------



## Skatero (8. April 2009)

Also müsste man z.B. 5 Tokens aus den Krypten (Stadtinstanz) holen und dann kann man sich ein Dunkeltrostteil abholen?
Hoffentlich wird damit lv nicht überflüssig.


----------



## heretik (8. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also müsste man z.B. 5 Tokens aus den Krypten (Stadtinstanz) holen und dann kann man sich ein Dunkeltrostteil abholen?
> Hoffentlich wird damit lv nicht überflüssig.



Wie kommt Ihr ständig drauf dass es Tokens für PvE gibt?


----------



## Norjena (8. April 2009)

Ich hoffe nur stark das es keine olol Tokens in mach ejden Tag 8 Stunden Zenarien und nach 3 Wochen habe ich das beste Set wofür andere 10mal versuchen nen König zu hauen...

Tokens sollten dazu da sein Spielern mit wirklichem Pech das sammeln von Sets, oder anderen Teilen zu erleichtern um zum Beispiel an die Stats für LV oder einen Stadtraid zu kommen, sie sollten aber nicht dazu da sein mit einem absoluten minimun an Skill (Zb. im zerg mitrennen) alle Items kaufbar zu machen.


----------



## doggystyle (8. April 2009)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Die beste Lösung wäre es den Items nur Rüstungswerte zu geben und andere Optiken.



Fand ich bei GW schon dämlich und wäre für mich einer der wenigen möglichen Gründe WAR in die Tonne zu kloppen.
Itemvielfalt gehört einfach in ein RPG. Und damit meine ich nicht ein paar Skins, damit der modische Geschmack befriedigt wird.


----------



## Skathloc (8. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur stark das es keine olol Tokens in mach ejden Tag 8 Stunden Zenarien und nach 3 Wochen habe ich das beste Set wofür andere 10mal versuchen nen König zu hauen...
> 
> Tokens sollten dazu da sein Spielern mit wirklichem Pech das sammeln von Sets, oder anderen Teilen zu erleichtern um zum Beispiel an die Stats für LV oder einen Stadtraid zu kommen, sie sollten aber nicht dazu da sein mit einem absoluten minimun an Skill (Zb. im zerg mitrennen) alle Items kaufbar zu machen.




Man wird sicherlich nicht nur 10 Tokens benötigen, um ein Teil zu bekommen, sondern vielleicht 10 Königstokens, 50 von denen drunter 100 von denen darunter... Oder sogar noch mehr. Außerdem werden denk ich wie beim Königsset noch andere Bedingungen dran gebunden sein. (5mal König getötet etc)

Und für die PVE-Sets wird eh keine Tokens geben


----------



## Churchak (8. April 2009)

Hitzedrachen schrieb:


> Das Würfelsystem hätte man einfach nur ausbauen sollen.


Naja das man mit Beutemeister Säcke schon verschieben kann und Leuten die zB nen goldenen Sack nimmer brauchen aber erwürfelt haben  an bedürftige abgeben können ist doch schon mal schick.
Es müssten halt nur die Leute wissen das es geht bzw wohl mehr Leute geben die mal nein zu den 30 silber sagen. ^^


Pacster schrieb:


> Ja, ist auch nicht wirklich schwer etwas durchdacht wirken zu lassen, was in anderen Spielen schon ewig genutzt wird. Das wurde in WoW ja nicht umsonst schon vor über 2 Jahren mit Abzeichen eingeführt.... ;-)


och die habens doch noch ned mal geschaft gute sachen die sie seit 5 jahren und länger in ihren eigenen Spielen haben wieder mit ins neue Spiel einzubaun muss ja alles neu sein oder so.^^


heretik schrieb:


> Wie kommt Ihr ständig drauf dass es Tokens für PvE gibt?


naja hier fällt so oft as Wort WoW kein wunder das da viele vom PvE-Sets ausgehn. ^^


doggystyle schrieb:


> Fand ich bei GW schon dämlich und wäre für mich einer der wenigen möglichen Gründe WAR in die Tonne zu kloppen.
> Itemvielfalt gehört einfach in ein RPG. Und damit meine ich nicht ein paar Skins, damit der modische Geschmack befriedigt wird.


jup ich zB fänd es schick wenn man sich diverse temps baun könnte wo man aufgrund von Stat/Resi Caps entscheiden müsste wie man seine Schwerpunkte setzt.Allerdings steh ich da glaube mehr oder weniger alleine da wenn man schon wieder teilweise das geweine über die einführung der resicaps in 1.2 anschau.


----------



## Skatero (8. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Wie kommt Ihr ständig drauf dass es Tokens für PvE gibt?


Kann ja auch irgendwann kommen.


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (8. April 2009)

ICh finde Das Tocken system auch überflüssig und das sind genau die Dinge die MMOS Kaputtmachen. 

In meinen Augen nimmt sowas den Reitz in einem Spiel Wie War oder WoW oder allen anderen MMOS noch was grosses zu machen was auf die Beine zu stellen usw. Es wird sicher nicht von anfang an so sein aber früher oder Später rennt einfach jeder damit rum buhuu...

Ich kann die gelegenheitsspieler verstehen ich war in WoW Classic auch nur gelegenheitsspieler so 2h am TAg mehr lag nicht drinn trotzdem habe ich es nach ^2 Jahren geschafft full T2 zu bekommen und die T3 handschuhe und als progamer würde ich mich jetzt nicht bezeichenen hatte einfach eine gute Gilde. In WoW ist es mit WoTLK völlig ausgeahrtet da ist sogar schon den gelegenheitsspielern langweilig weill wirklich jeder  hinterletzte totalverskillte gimp mit seinem full t7.5 rumrennt. Und wenn ich jetzt höre das sowas in WAR auch eingeführt wird vergeht es mir schon wieder ein bischen mehr. In war ist die auswahl wenn man die lvl 40 erreicht hat im vergleich zu anderen Online Games nicht gerade Gross man kann entweder Burgen auseinander nehmen oder die 3 Inis abfarmen biss man sein Set hat... Und jetzt bekommt man auch noch das zeu8gs hinterhergeschmissen? Irgendwie ein bischen gaga oder nicht? 

Aber ist auch klar das sowas kommt die Herrschaften von WAR brauchen eine grössere Comuniti denn am schluss wollen auch die nur Geld verdienen. Nur mindert das die Qualität eines spiels wie WAR arg finde ich... 

Und ich kann echt nicht verstehen wie man sagen kann das sowas eine gute sache ist ob gelegenheitsspieler oder Progamer... Viele sind zu WoW gewechselt weill es eben so scheisse geworden ist wie es im mom ist Blizzard verkündet hohe Zahlen von abgängern die ihren Account gekündigt haben und jetzt wird es hier gleich gemacht wie in WoW? Naja ist halt ansichtsache ich finde es einen schritt zurück als nach forne.

Und wenn dann Jeder mit den gleichen Set indert 1-2 Monaten oder schon eher in der Unvermeidlichen oder Altdorf rumsteht können wir uns dann alle in einen Kreis stellen und uns ein Loch in Bauch freuen und uns fragen was wir jetzt noch machen könnten obwohl es nix mehr zu tuhen gibt.

PS: Einige angaben stimmen villeicht nicht ganz da mein Main erst lvl 35 ist^^


mfg H3ll


----------



## heretik (8. April 2009)

H3LLSCR34M schrieb:


> Aber ist auch klar das sowas kommt die Herrschaften von WAR brauchen eine grössere Comuniti denn am schluss wollen auch die nur Geld verdienen. Nur mindert das die Qualität eines spiels wie WAR arg finde ich...



Es mindert die Qualität, wenn jeder, der lange genug spielt, ne vernünftige Chance auf RvR-Setteile hat? Versteh ich nicht ganz, aber kann auch an mir liegen.


----------



## Norjena (8. April 2009)

Wie arbeitet eigentlich das Würfelsystem?

Ich meine diese komsichen Beitragbonus...ich komme fast  nie über 200, bin immer sehr weit unten.


----------



## heretik (8. April 2009)

Das im RvR ist random. Bevor wieder jemand mit "Erklärungen" anfängt.


----------



## doggystyle (8. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Das im RvR ist random. Bevor wieder jemand mit "Erklärungen" anfängt.



Na toll, jetzt hast du mein Selbstbewusstsein ruiniert!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalfried (8. April 2009)

Es sollte eigentlich so laufen, wie Einfluss, je mehr man macht um so mehr bekommt man einen Bonus.
Nur ersten ist es wie gesagt wurde random, wobei es sogar schon etwas besser läuft, also Anfangs da war es noch extremer und zweitens ist das Problem ja immernoch, dass man würfelt.
Also W1000 glaub ich +"Einfluss", dass heißt selbst jemand mit 0 kann jemand mit +500 Schlagen.
Also am Ende ist es Zufall wie viel Bonus man bekommt, wie viel man Würfelt und wie die anderen würfeln udn Boni bekommen ^^, also am Ende können sie sich den Bonus schenken ^^

Ja aber RVR sollte ja auch gleichheit haben. Da sollte man dann wirklich Belohnungen in Optik machen. Also eine Art MegaRVR Rüstung. Die Stats wie die normale aber Effekte und Details, die nur bei dieser Rüstung da ist und dass kostet dann halt Tokkens und Reas und Einträge im buch etc.

Also zum Beispiel 10 mal Königs kill + Reas die man nur im Orvr Städte kampf bekommt usw.
Aber so gibt es eine Rüstung für jeden, die jeder bekommt und damit im RVR auch teilnehmen kann und dann die Endgamerüstung. Aber diese "Mega"RVR Rüstung, gibt es wirklich nur für die Leute, die extrem zocker sind und wirklich auch viel Zeit aufbringen können und wollen, warum nicht.

Aber an sich ist es ein Open RVR Spiel und da sollte Gleichgewicht in Ausrüstung Grundsatz sein und die besste Rüstung sollte mehr Optikbonis haben, wie seltene Details, besondere Farbslots etc.


----------



## Klos1 (8. April 2009)

naja, wenn sie sich nur optisch unterscheiden, finde ich es auch fad. Die müssen sich schon auch von den Stats und Bonis unterscheiden.


----------



## Jaimewolf (9. April 2009)

H3LLSCR34M schrieb:


> ICh finde Das Tocken system auch überflüssig und das sind genau die Dinge die MMOS Kaputtmachen.
> 
> Aber ist auch klar das sowas kommt die Herrschaften von WAR brauchen eine grössere Comuniti denn am schluss wollen auch die nur Geld verdienen. Nur mindert das die Qualität eines spiels wie WAR arg finde ich...
> 
> mfg H3ll



Viele selbsternannte &#8222;Progamer" (wie man bloß darauf stolz sein kann, seine Zukunft durch einen 12-xx Std. Spieletag zu ruinieren...) scheinen nicht zu verstehen, dass sich ein Onlinespielebetreiber an Profit und Gewinn orientiert und das Geld über die Masse der Kunden erwirtschaftet wird.

Wenn jeder Abonnent 13&#8364; Monatsbeitrag bezahlt und das Spiel dem Großteil der Kunden angepasst wird, um damit größtmöglichen Profit zu erwirtschaften, dann nimmt man es als Unternehmen eben in Kauf einige der Vielpieler zu vergraulen (Welche sich gegenüber den Gelegenheitsspielern in Unterzahl befinden). 

Ergo mögen zwar 13&#8364; durch einen Vielspieler verloren sein, aber wenn man stattdessen nun z.B. 117&#8364; durch neun Gelegenheitsspieler verliert, wird klar, wen man weniger vermissen wird.

Dadurch bleiben den Vielspielern nur drei Möglichkeiten: 

1. Der &#8222;Progamer" arrangiert sich mit der Spielmechanik wie sie ist oder, er legt den Account still und fragt sich, warum das Leben so gemein ist und dem selbstdefinierten Progamerdenken widerspricht...

2. Die Vielspieler schließen sich zusammen und gründen ihr eigenes Entwicklerstudio &#8222;Elitegamer-Utopia" und versorgen sich mit einem eigens entwickelten Eiltespielinhalten *hust*

3. Die Vielspieler zahlen immens horrende Monatsbeiträge, um die Verluste des Herstellers durch sinkende Accountzahlen aufzufangen (z.B. 70-130&#8364; Monatsbeitrag). Dafür müssen sich die verbliebenen Gelegenheitspieler den Vielspielern und ihren Wünschen auf Gedeih und Verderb unterordnen.



H3LLSCR34M schrieb:


> Und wenn dann Jeder mit den gleichen Set indert 1-2 Monaten oder schon eher in der Unvermeidlichen oder Altdorf rumsteht können wir uns dann alle in einen Kreis stellen und uns ein Loch in Bauch freuen und uns fragen was wir jetzt noch machen könnten obwohl es nix mehr zu tuhen gibt.
> 
> mfg H3ll



Was stellt denn ein Stadtraid derzeit so Schönes in WAR dar? Genau, nichts, außer PVE. Der Raid wechselt die Stadtinstanzen während der Belagerung durch, um bloß nicht gegen eine äquivalente Anzahl an Verteidigern kämpfen zu müssen. Schließlich besiegt man 150 Npcs und einen kleineren Endboss, würfelt auf die zwei Goldbeutel bei diesem fragwürdigen Würfelsystem und sackt mit Glück ein Item ein. Diablo bietet den selben Pve-Itemdropinhalt. Die 13&#8364; kann man sich in der Hinsicht sparen. Nicht das WAR als RvR-Spiel konzipiert und vollmundig gepriesen wurde...


Edit: So, damit die weinenden &#8222;Progamer" beruhigt sind: Die beiden höchsten RvR-Sets lassen sich nicht komplett für Tokens eintauschen, sondern lediglich ein paar Setteile davon:

&#8222;Question: What exactly do you mean by limited number of items for sale with the Warlord and Sovereign set? Is it say for example only 5 of each piece sold per day or more of 100 total pieces sold every 6 months to a year?

Answer: Certain super high level sets like Warlord and Sovereign sets will only have a few pieces available for purchase. However those pieces that are available will always be available to purchase at any time."

Quelle


----------



## pulla_man (9. April 2009)

also ich muss sagen, dass ich mich auf das tokensystem freue. aus folgendem grund.
gestern haben wir auf averland altdorf gelockt gehabt. sind am feuerfuzzi und am siggikumpel gescheitert, also dachten wir uns, jetzt wo keine orderspieler mehr in die stadt dürfen, farmen wir die erste pq ab um viele leute mit invasor auszustatten.

9 pq´s haben wir gemacht. mein ergebnis sah folgendermassen aus:

3x Ihr habt nicht genug zur öffentlichen Quest beigetragen.
4x platz 30+
1x platz 28
1x platz 27

als nahkampf dd kannste da nicht viel machen. die sorcs setzen die ganze zeit ihre schattengrube auf den spawnpunkt der mobs und sobald die spawnen fallen sie auch wieder um. ok, bleibt bücher und zelte anbrennen. bei 50 brennpunkten die man braucht und ca 20 nahkampf dd. kann man sich ausrechnen wieviele sachen man anbrennen kann um einfluss bei der pq zu sammeln. jo und dann bleibt nur noch der endstep der pq wo man auf die aggro aufpassen muss und ganz langsam dps fahren muss, damit man keine aggro vom kommandanten oder seinen helden zieht um ja nihct ge-onehittet zu werden.

und die ganzen oberlamer die hier rumheulen, mimimimi mein set is dann nicht mehr o viel wert weil jeder lowbob auch ein tolles funkel set hat. seid ihr so erbärmlich und geizig dass ihr den anderen spielern es nicht gönnt dass sie auch spass am spiel haben? bei 45 leuten die in einer pq in altdorf im schnitt teilnehmen, bekommen 2 leute etwas. von den 500 leuten die an den zonen und festungslocks arbeiten bekommen so wenig leute einfach nur per glück und random verteilt einen beutel. und ihr armseligen dauernerds heult rum, dass ihr nun nicht mehr die einzigen funkel-glitzer-homies auf eurem server seid. statt euch für die andern zu freuen heult ihr rum. grosses kino 

und ich hoffe ihr werdet euch schwarz ärgern dass jetzt jeder mit etwas zeitaufwand irgendwann sicher zu seinem set kommt.


----------



## Brandschaza (9. April 2009)

Tanades schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich .... ich find total beschissen das sie es jetz einführen ...
> woführ bin ich 5-6 Monate in Faulgallen & Enklave & LV gegangen damit ich Sets bekomme die einigermaßen was taugen
> und ich hab immer noch 5/6 Dunkeltrost
> 
> ...



Sei doch froh das es dann nochmehr auf das spielgeschick anstatt nur auf das equip ankommt was pvp angeht du hanebambel


----------



## Norjena (9. April 2009)

Die ernorme Langeweile die aufkommt wenn über kurz doer lang alle Spieler gleich aussehen ist tödlich für MMOs.

Es ist wichtig das es immer mal wieder Leute mit besonders schwer erreichbaren Equip gibt die einfach nur da stehn und bei anderen den Gedanken "Hey, das will ich auch mal" hevorrufen. 
Den ersten Monat, oder vl sogar die ersten 2 freuen sich alle über Tokens, danach rennen alle mit dem selben Set rum und den Leuten dämmert...da läuft irgendwas schief.
Equipgleichheit macht einfach zuviel der "einzigartigkeit" kaputt. 
WAR bietet imo kaum unterschidliche SKillungsmöglichkeiten, WAR bietet praktisch keine Möglichkeit sich durch gute "gepflegtes" oder gut zusammen gestelltes Equip positiv hevorzuheben. Es gibt einfach nur Set XY und Set ZY.

Equip macht im 1v1 warscheinlich einen Unterschied, aber in einer großen Masse wenn von 50Leuten ca 10 besseres Equip haben geht dies komplett unter. 

Nach ca. 2-3Monaten wenn beinahe jeder diese Set besitzt kann man eigentlich auch vorgefertitge PvP Chas auf Rang 40 anbieten....

Derzeit passiert genau dies in Wow, trotz dem anstehenden Ulduar Patch haben selbst viele der ganz normalen Spieler langeweile und kommen immer weniger online. Von den richtigen "Raidern" garnicht zu reden, die suchen Massenweiße Alternative Spiele und hoffen das bald eine gute kommt.
Man geht nach Dalaran, man sieht Leute in T7,5 in Massen, selbst viele der ganz normalen Spieler haben schon einige ihrer Twinks augestattet etc...

Guild Wars konnte sich sehr lange durch extrem gutes Balancing, das viele Goldgefarme, mehere Addons und die große Vielfalt an möglichen Skillungen usw am Leben halten, aber auch hier wirds immer weniger. Meist gibt es nur noch einen einzigen District pro Gebiet, selbst in den Hauptstädten, früher waren es mal 5 und mehr....


----------



## Skathloc (9. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Die ernorme Langeweile die aufkommt wenn über kurz doer lang alle Spieler gleich aussehen ist tödlich für MMOs.
> 
> Es ist wichtig das es immer mal wieder Leute mit besonders schwer erreichbaren Equip gibt die einfach nur da stehn und bei anderen den Gedanken "Hey, das will ich auch mal" hevorrufen.
> Den ersten Monat, oder vl sogar die ersten 2 freuen sich alle über Tokens, danach rennen alle mit dem selben Set rum und den Leuten dämmert...da läuft irgendwas schief.
> ...



Diejenigen die sich abheben wollen, können sich immer noch das Kriegsherren oder das Souveränset besorgen. Mit den Tokens wird man sich höchstens das Invasor besorgen können, und selbst das dürfte lange dauern, es droppt ja nicht jeder Gegner so einen Token, und selbst dann werden alls Bedarf wählen.


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (10. April 2009)

Es geht hier überhaupt nicht um Progamer die rumheulen das jetzt der der 1h am tag spielen kann das gleiche Set inner kürze hat. Egal ob man sich alle Teile Holen kann oder nur ein Paar.

Es geht darum das so ein System spiele wie WAR und allen anderen die das System eingeführt haben die luft ausgeht. Ich meine der Haupt grund warum man WAR spielt ist wegen des RvR's würde ich mal sagen und wenn man sagen wir 3 Setteile durch Token bekommt dann ist das schon ein grosser Push für den einzelnen Char das heiss man hat bessere Chancen higend inis zu Clearen usw. Aber ich behaupte einfach mal der grössere Teil der WAR spielt Raidet Altdorf oder die Unvermeidliche wegen den Setitems und jetzt bekommt man die Hälfte hinterher geschmissen? Dann wird es früher oder später so enden das Spieler auf dauer die interesse an den Städteraids verlieren. 

In allen anderen MMORPGS die so ein System eingeführt worden ist konnte man auch nie alle Teile eines ganzen Sets holen aber es ging in JEDEM der ganzen anderen spiele trotzdem nie lange dann lief jeder damit rum...

man kann das so sehen wie man will aber ich finde sowas macht ein spiel kaputt. Und schluss endlich geht es den meisten spielern eh nur um fette Items und wenn ich schon nur noch geringfühgig was dafür tuhen muss ist doch alles toll ich zahle ja auch 13Euro im Monat damit ich nix mehr tuhen muss in dem spiel und alles eifnach so bekomme xD

mfg H3ll


----------



## Jaimewolf (10. April 2009)

H3LLSCR34M schrieb:


> Es geht darum das so ein System spiele wie WAR und allen anderen die das System eingeführt haben die luft ausgeht. Ich meine der Haupt grund warum man WAR spielt ist wegen des RvR's würde ich mal sagen und wenn man sagen wir 3 Setteile durch Token bekommt dann ist das schon ein grosser Push für den einzelnen Char das heiss man hat bessere Chancen higend inis zu Clearen usw. Aber ich behaupte einfach mal der grössere Teil der WAR spielt Raidet Altdorf oder die Unvermeidliche wegen den Setitems und jetzt bekommt man die Hälfte hinterher geschmissen? Dann wird es früher oder später so enden das Spieler auf dauer die interesse an den Städteraids verlieren.
> 
> In allen anderen MMORPGS die so ein System eingeführt worden ist konnte man auch nie alle Teile eines ganzen Sets holen aber es ging in JEDEM der ganzen anderen spiele trotzdem nie lange dann lief jeder damit rum...
> 
> ...



Genau, du findest, es ist oder wird so! Du sprichst aber nicht für die Masse und liegst dennoch falsch. Die Spieler haben sich beschwert, dass ihnen die Pve-Städte- und Keepraids schwer im Magen liegen, weil kein faires Itembelohnungssytem vorliegt und zuviel vom Würfelglück abhängig ist.

Ich dagegen behaupte, dass sich viele an dem neuen Tokensystem erfreuen werden, ihren Account reaktivieren werden bzw. vom Tokensystem in der WAR-Trial überzeugt sein werden und einen Account eröffnen.


----------



## pulla_man (10. April 2009)

ausserdem muss es ja nicht immer zu nem stadtraid führen.
mir reicht das pvp in den zonen wie prag etc auch vollkommen


----------



## Norjena (10. April 2009)

Ich seh dem ganzen mal positv hingegen.

Wenn wirklich die höchsten Sets, sowie die PvE nicht durch Tokens kaufbar sein werden ist das System ähnlich dem in Wow, mit dem die meisten Leute eigentlich zufrieden sind.


----------



## Skathloc (11. April 2009)

Es wurde glaub ich gesagt dass man vom Kriegsherren- und vom Souveränset nur ein paar Teile über Tokens bekommen kann. 2 kann man sich kaufen, dann dürfte es eines oder auch 2 sein die man üer die Tokens bekommt.


Wurde eigentlich mittlerweile eingeführt das in den PVE-Instanzen mehr Zeug droppt von den Klassen die auch wirklich dabei sind? Bisher hatte man ja meistens mehr Setteile die verwertet wurden, als solche die man gebraucht hat. Teilweise sogar zweimal der gleiche Gegenstand.


----------



## Dab0 (14. April 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Es wurde glaub ich gesagt dass man vom Kriegsherren- und vom Souveränset nur ein paar Teile über Tokens bekommen kann. 2 kann man sich kaufen, dann dürfte es eines oder auch 2 sein die man üer die Tokens bekommt.
> 
> 
> Wurde eigentlich mittlerweile eingeführt das in den PVE-Instanzen mehr Zeug droppt von den Klassen die auch wirklich dabei sind? Bisher hatte man ja meistens mehr Setteile die verwertet wurden, als solche die man gebraucht hat. Teilweise sogar zweimal der gleiche Gegenstand.



yo das kenn ich gut 
glaub sagen zu können die ham zu 99% da nix geändert
bsp. LV 1. Boss links na was dropt? die epische Zwergenaxt, ich glaub wir hatten 1 mal "pech" wo sie net gedropt ist oder zwergenhandschuhe(ichkann sie net mehr sehen)
oder die annern drops von BT bis zu LV zu 90% sind immer sachen für die leute gedropt die net dabei waren
ich habe bis heute net 1 Drops aus BT der mir passen würde und ich kann slaurith und co schon mit vornamen anreden(war da bestimmt 20-30 mal drinne)
daher find ich das Tokensystem sehr gut denn wis bisher läuft is zu sehr lotto spieln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exec85 (14. April 2009)

Hi,
auf PVE bezogen hätte ich es schöner gefunden wenn man es so gestaltet hätte, dass nur Setteile für die Klassen die eine ID auf die Instanz haben droppen. Das würde mir völlig genügen. Ich gehe auch seit monaten in die Inis und finde es immer wieder frustrierend wenn ein BW Teil droppt, jedoch kein BW dabei ist. Damit wäre zum einen gewährleistet dass am Ende der Instanz der ein oder andere, der etwas drop Glück hatte, mit einem Glücksgefühl raus geht. Zum anderen bleibt der Reiz das man nicht zu 100% ein Teil bekommt und somit etwas dafür tun muss.

Was das RVR System angeht, bin ich vom jetzigen System auch nicht begeistert. Ein absolut auf Zufall basierendes Drop System frustet einfach die Spieler die sich bei nem Festungsraid oder Keepraid von Anfang bis Ende voll reinhängen und am ende Platz 80 belegen, während Spieler die gerade noch rechtzeitig beim Lord ankommen um +Combat zu haben, dann mit Platz 1 den Golden Beutel abstauben.

Bin mal gespannt wie es sich weiter entwickelt, zu 100% überzeugt bin ich vom Tokensystem auch noch nicht. 

Grüße


----------



## Norjena (14. April 2009)

exec85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> auf PVE bezogen hätte ich es schöner gefunden wenn man es so gestaltet hätte, dass nur Setteile für die Klassen die eine ID auf die Instanz haben droppen.



Dann wäre WAR so ziemlich das erste Spiel mit bekannten Lootsystem in dem man Loot "erzwingen" kann.

LfG XY ohne Need auf Setteil XY zum equipen unseres XY...

Ne danke.


----------



## exec85 (14. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Dann wäre WAR so ziemlich das erste Spiel mit bekannten Lootsystem in dem man Loot "erzwingen" kann.
> 
> LfG XY ohne Need auf Setteil XY zum equipen unseres XY...
> 
> Ne danke.



Naja ich gehe grundsätzlich nur mit Ally oder Gilden gruppen in Inis.
Dass man da darauf achtet keine Klasse doppelt zu besetzen ist doch sowieso klar, bzw sofern z.B. ein Siggi bereits alles hat geht er mit ohne bedarf zu würfeln.

Aber selbst wenn nur Teile droppen für Klassen mit ID, ist immernoch nicht gesagt dass z.B. der BW dann auch ein Teil bekommt. Es können immernoch Tank oder Heiler Teile droppen.

Daher könnte man den Loot nicht erzwingen.


----------



## Norjena (14. April 2009)

exec85 schrieb:


> Naja ich gehe grundsätzlich nur mit Ally oder Gilden gruppen in Inis.
> Dass man da darauf achtet keine Klasse doppelt zu besetzen wird doch sowieso gemacht, bzw sofern z.B. ein Siggi bereits alles hat geht er mit ohne bedarf zu würfeln.
> 
> Aber selbst wenn nur Teile droppen für Klassen mit ID, ist immernoch nicht gesagt dass z.B. der BW dann auch ein Teil bekommt. Es können immernoch Tank oder Heiler Teile droppen.
> ...



Doch, man nimmt nen Tank, den Heiler und 4 Bws (wenn einer der Bws Loot braucht) damit steigt die Chance das der BW den Loot bekommt exorbitant, und der Loot wird praktisch "erzwungen".


----------



## exec85 (14. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Doch, man nimmt nen Tank, den Heiler und 4 Bws (wenn einer der Bws Loot braucht) damit steigt die Chance das der BW den Loot bekommt exorbitant, und der Loot wird praktisch "erzwungen".



Ok,.da geb ich dir recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garet Jax (22. April 2009)

Hallo Ihr,

ohne jetzt den ganzen Thread durchgelesen zu haben, eine kurze Frage, die keine lange Beantwortung benötigt :-)

Kann mann Medaillons bzw. Wappen auch aufwerten, also nicht 1 Wappen des Eroberes zu 5 Medaillons des Offiziers umändern sondern z.B. 5 Wappen des Eroberes in ein Wappen des Invasors aufwerten?

Wenn ja, wo geht das.

Grüße

Garet Jax


----------



## HGVermillion (22. April 2009)

Geht nicht, wenn du es bekommst kannst du dir dafür die entsprechenden Sachen kaufen. Besseres gibts nicht, sonst könnte man sich die Medallions aus den unteren Tiers aufssparen und dann sobald man 40 ist sofort gegen die größeren eintauschen und sich dann die Gegenstände dafür kaufen.


----------



## shodan64 (22. April 2009)

Das Tokensystem ist absolut für den Popo... habt ihr euch überhaupt mal ausgerechnet wie lange ungefähr man braucht um ein Setteil anzusparen? Wohl eher nicht... nach einer Woche intensiven PvP habe ich genau fünf Marken..... ui fehlen ja nur noch über 300 für die Brust. Da sind die Chancen einen goldenen Beutel zu bekommen erheblich größer. Ist mir aber wurscht... Wachposten und Dunkeltrost sind eh schneller zu holen bzw hat man schon.
Apropos Faulgallen...
Da waren wohl die Entwickler besoffen wie die den Endboss überarbeitet haben. Neue Gruppen haben so gut wie keine Chance den zu legen. Wir hatten mit unserer Gruppe (volle Dunkeltrostsets und der "niedrigste" 4 Dunkeltrost 2 Wachposten) ziemliche Probleme den down zu bekommen. Wie sollen bitte das Gruppen schaffen die nur Auslöscher besitzten?! Gar nicht!!
Bei Lost Vale haben sie sich aber absolut übertroffen... Butcher geht sofort am Start mit 50% Enrage in Kampf... Zahnknobblers Schaden erhöht sich alle 3 Sekunden um 25%. Hey Mythic wohl beim Patch ein paar Bierchen zu viel gekippt.
Das war ja mal wieder sowas von Epic Fail!!! Spielt gefälligst euer Spiel mal und spart euch die ganzen Events. Ich will endlich mal ein ein sauberes Spiel haben wo 90% der Bugs gefixt sind die teilweise seit der Beta bestehen. Maschinisten ballern immer noch durch Wände durch. BWs mit AE durch Wände. Wehe man kommt einen Stein zu nahe.. zu 90% bleibt man hängen bzw. es wurden sogar neue Stellen eingebaut wo man hängen bleibt...  Ist die Engine zu schlecht oder ihr zu unfähig dies zu fixen?! Das ganze Game ist nur noch ein Bug!
PS: Ach hoppla EA hat ja die Test- und Balancing Truppe rausgeworfen... dann stellt bitte euer Game ein und zieht den Leuten ned mit leeren Versprechungen das Geld aus der Tasche.


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Also ich habe schon 111. Und 100 davon habe ich in EINEM Altdorfdef bekommen. Da ich für jede erfolgreiche PQ eine Marke des Invasors bekommen habe. Ich habe sie 4mal abgeschlossen. 
Habe alle Teile umgewandelt.
4*5= 20   20*5=100

Man soll damit auch nicht in einer Woche an ein Teil kommen. Aber wenn du etwa das 1. Teil im Beutel hast, solltest du auch genug Marken für das 2. Teil haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shodan64 (22. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also ich habe schon 111. Und 100 davon habe ich in EINEM Altdorfdef bekommen. Da ich für jede erfolgreiche PQ eine Marke des Invasors bekommen habe. Ich habe sie 4mal abgeschlossen.
> Habe alle Teile umgewandelt.
> 4*5= 20   20*5=100
> 
> ...




Na dann versuch mal auf Huss sowas zu bekommen. Wir werden schon seit Monaten wg. nem Servertransferwechsel hingehalten. Immer die selbe Leier... ja er wird bald möglich sein... Wochen später... hey wir machen ne Umfrage was die Hussgemeinde will.... kommt Kritik im Forum auf (klar kocht da schon die Stimmung der Hussgemeinde hoch durch die dauernde Hinhaltetaktik durch Mythic) wird der Threat sofort dicht gemacht. Mir kommt es so vor das sie lieber alle restlichen Hussler vergraulen oder verrotten lassen bevor sich einer von denen die Arbeit macht uns für nen Transfer freizuschalten. Seien wir mal ehrlich... wenn wir sämtliche dt. Abos zusammen zählen die aktiv spielen.... es schaut ziemlich traurig für Warhammer in Deutschland aus.


----------



## unrealshape (22. April 2009)

sorry wenn ich so noobhaft frage, aber was genau ist ein tokenlootsystem? kann das mal mir bitte einer erklären, thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (22. April 2009)

Es gibt jetzt pro getötetem Spieler im RvR eine bestimmte Chance, dass Gegenstände (Token) verschiedener Wertstufen fallen, die man dann in der Hauptstadt gegen Rüstungsteile der einzelnen RvR-Sets eintauschen kann. Außerdem gibt es "Trost"token für Keepraids, in denen man keinen Sack gewinnt. Dies soll als zusätzlicher Anreiz für RvR dienen, damit auch Pechvögel irgendwann an die Setteile kommen.

Offenbar sind einige Spieler davon ausgegangen, dass man nun nach jedem Tag RvR ein neues Setteil aus der Stadt holen kann. Diese Erwartungen wurden herb enttäuscht, da die Token zum einen relativ selten fallen und man sie dann noch erwürfeln muss und zum anderen die wirklich wertvollen Token nur von Spielern fallengelassen werden, die einen bestimmten Reichsrang innehaben (den die meisten neu hochgeschluderten FOTMs noch nicht haben).

Ist halt ein kleiner zusätzlicher Anreiz, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## DeeeRoy (22. April 2009)

unrealshape schrieb:


> sorry wenn ich so noobhaft frage, aber was genau ist ein tokenlootsystem? kann das mal mir bitte einer erklären, thx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hier im Forum http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronli...ding&page=3

post Nr 24 hat ein User es sehr gut zusammen gefasst...


----------



## Elindir (22. April 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also ich habe schon 111. Und 100 davon habe ich in EINEM Altdorfdef bekommen. Da ich für jede erfolgreiche PQ eine Marke des Invasors bekommen habe. Ich habe sie 4mal abgeschlossen.
> Habe alle Teile umgewandelt.
> 4*5= 20   20*5=100
> 
> ...



na graz zu deinem Luck... ich habe seit dem Patch und 3 Altdorfraids genau 20 Medaillon des Offiziers... aber hei, ich brauch ja NUR 500 für EIN Item, was ich sowieso nicht brauchen kann (für den DoK sind alle Sets (bis auf das Kriegsherr) aus dem PvP für DMG oder Opferung.. Die Healersets sind aus den Inis... 

naja für mich ist das Token System ein ziemlicher Witz... höchstens im low lvl bereich brauchbar.. 

Der Loot in den Inis ist ja immer noch nicht "nur" für klassen die auch dabei sind. Also freudiges Stadini farmen bei dem 10 von 12 Set items verwertet werden können...


----------



## Enos (22. April 2009)

Hm bin ein Bisschen Verwirrt. Hab letztes in T2 in ner Burg nen Goldenen Beutel bekommen.. Da war ne Brust drin und ein Blaues Medaillon, was ist da besser von zu behalten? Und ist es Sinnvoll alle Medaillons bis Rank 40 zu Sammel? weil bin Grade im t2 Unterwegs und da schaffe ich das nie das Set zu bekommen durch die Medaillons.Weil ich einfach zu Wenig bekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shodan64 (22. April 2009)

Enos schrieb:


> Hm bin ein Bisschen Verwirrt. Hab letztes in T2 in ner Burg nen Goldenen Beutel bekommen.. Da war ne Brust drin und ein Blaues Medaillon, was ist da besser von zu behalten? Und ist es Sinnvoll alle Medaillons bis Rank 40 zu Sammel? weil bin Grade im t2 Unterwegs und da schaffe ich das nie das Set zu bekommen durch die Medaillons.Weil ich einfach zu Wenig bekomme
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du kannst die Medallien nur downgraden nicht upgraden. Also mit Ansammeln ist nix....
Das einzig positive dieser Medallien... jetzt könne die Wälzereinträge für die T1 und T2 Rüssis freigeschaltet werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salute (22. April 2009)

shodan64 schrieb:


> Du kannst die Medallien nur downgraden nicht upgraden.




Der Sinn, warum man die Medallien nur runter stufen kann, ist mir nicht ganz geläufig.


----------



## Elindir (22. April 2009)

man kann die Medallien bis zur Offizierst auch wieder aufwerten

nur nich höher als Offizier. Also zerbrecht nicht aus Langeweile eine Invasion Medaille


----------



## shodan64 (22. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> man kann die Medallien bis zur Offizierst auch wieder aufwerten
> 
> nur nich höher als Offizier. Also zerbrecht nicht aus Langeweile eine Invasion Medaille




Wäre ja schön wenn die Heinzen von Mythic im Hilfetext das Aufwerten mit einfügen würden. Leider steht dort nur das "Aufbrechen" mit Strg+Rechtsklick.


----------



## Elindir (22. April 2009)

zudem ist es blöd, dass man die Medaillen immer zuerst in das Kleinste zerlegen muss und es erst dann aufgewertet wird... sprich, du verbrichst ca 20 Offiziere zu 3000 Soldaten (oder was war das kleinste.. ka) danach darfst du aus 3000 Soldaten 600 Späher machen usw....

das einzig Positive am ganzen,  jedes erstellte Metallion zählt zu den "erstellten Gegenstände" 

man bekommt also nach etlichem klicken tolle neue titel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shodan64 (22. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> zudem ist es blöd, dass man die Medaillen immer zuerst in das Kleinste zerlegen muss und es erst dann aufgewertet wird... sprich, du verbrichst ca 20 Offiziere zu 3000 Soldaten (oder was war das kleinste.. ka) danach darfst du aus 3000 Soldaten 600 Späher machen usw....
> 
> das einzig Positive am ganzen,  jedes erstellte Metallion zählt zu den "erstellten Gegenstände"
> 
> ...



OMG!!!

Zuerst zerkleinern dann wieder zusammen fügen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enos (22. April 2009)

Hm sry aber ich versteh da Garnichts von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unrealshape (22. April 2009)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Hier im Forum http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronli...ding&page=3
> 
> post Nr 24 hat ein User es sehr gut zusammen gefasst...




danke schön @ all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

